# Complete DIY for Updating E46 Tail Lamps/Rear Fogs to Euro Facelift Tails (Pics)



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

*Note: *_This UPDATED DIY was compiled using a DIY that was half completed and unfinished 3 years ago by member called ADA. I've only updated and added to what he started so that it may provide a complete guide to those wanting to update their old style tail lamps. The reason for wanting to update from the 99 to 01 tails to the 02 and on tails are both for function in all cases and cosmetic for those that prefer that style. Pre-facelift tails carry only 3 bulbs, 2 of which share driving and brake lamp function. It also lacks a trunk lid/rear fog lamp bulb so the over all effect is less pronounced, dimmer and consequently not as funtional and safe as the Facelift tails. Facelift tails carry 4 main bulbs and utilize all of them for specific functions. In addition there is a working trunk lid/rear fog bulb serving to add brightness to the normal driving lamps and can be easily modified to have a rear fog lamp function. _

*Facelifted Tail Lamps on a Pre-Facelift Sedan -DIY- 1/4/2009 UPDATED*

*PART 1*
This DIY will discuss retrofitting post-facelift sedan tail lights (01-05) into your pre-facelift sedan (99-01).

Everyone can skip this DIY and go buy the "retrofit kit" provided by BMW. The retrofit kit cost a little under $400 and comes with everything you need to retrofit your car with the latest sedan tail lights. The kit has the tail lamps, trunk lamps, bulb housing for both trunk and tail, wiring harness for both tail and trunk lamps, and a instruction guide.

However, for those of you that bought the post-facelift tail lamps instead, this DIY will help you with your retrofit project.

Personally, I rather buy the post-facelift tail/trunk lamps than the retrofit kit. I bought my tail/trunk lamp set from SAM at auto-talent for $230 shipped! It is OEM.

Here are the facts:

-There is no dimension difference between the post-facelift and pre-facelift tail lamps








^^^ Post-facelift ^^^

- The physical difference is that the post-facelift tail lamps are divided into three section (RED-AMBER-RED or RED-CLEAR-RED). The pre-facelift sedan is divided into two section (AMBER-RED or CLER-RED).









^^^ pre-facelift ^^^

-The electrical difference is that the post-facelift uses 4 bulbs and the pre-facelift use 3 bulbs



















^^^ Post-facelift bulb housing ^^^


















^^^ Pre-facelift bulb housing

-The wiring difference is that the post-facelift uses a 8 pole connectors w/7 brushing contacts/wires. The connectors/plug for post has two columns. Each columns has 4 pole each.









^^^ Post-facelift plug/connector ^^^

The pre-facelift uses a 6 pole connectors w/6 brushing contacts/wires. The connectors/plug for the pre has one column with 6 pole running in single file line.








^^^ Pre-facelift plug/connector ^^^

The biggest issue is the wiring and the LCM lights out error. However, I have a solution for that. I will address that issue later on.

Everything else should be a direct bolt on since there is NO DIMENSION difference between the post and pre-facelift tail lights.

Retrofitting OEM requires a few more step because of the wiring harness and the LCM issue. However, my intent with this DIY is to use our existing 
pre-facelift Wirining harness + LCM to make the post-facelift tail lamps work.

The post-facelift lighting scheme is different. 








The bottom portion tail lamp and the bottom portion of the trunk light is use as your running lights. The top portion only illuminate when you brake

The pre-facelifted lighting scheme is as followed:








Both the bottom portion is use as the running lights and brake lights. When braking, the light bulbs illuminate brighter because they are dual filaments bulbs. The bottom portion of the trunk light is only use a rear fog lights (see my DIY for PRE-FACELIFT rear fog lightretrofit)

*PART 2*

Inorder to bypass the LCM issue, my itent is to use the top and bottom portion (blue circle) as both my brake and running lights. 








The middle section will only be use as my turn signal.

Additionally, I will use the bottom portion of my trunk for REAR FOG LIGHTS only.











> *Originally Posted by luckysnafu *
> 
> Why would you want ALL the red portions to light up when you brake? That would not look good, IMO. I have mine wired so that both the bottom and top red portions are on for the parking lights, but ONLY the top portion lights up for the brakes, just like the OEM facelifted lights do. During the day my lights act exactly like the facelifted OEM ones do. I have not hooked up the red portion in the trunk yet but will get to it someday.
> 
> ...


_REPLY NOTE: I am not going to mess with my trunk lamp because I am only going to use it for REVERSE and EURO REAR FOG LIGHTS. I can care less about the trunk light being use as my "parking/running" lights._


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

*PART 3*

Thanks to Luckysnafu, I am going to revised my wiring plan:

I am going to use the top and bottom portion for running/parking lights. 
The middle section is going to be used for turn signal
the top portion will be used for BRAKE lights (and running/parkling lights)

Below is a picture of the plug/connector you need to buy from the dealers








They run for around $0.75 each. You need to buy some brushing contacts too. You need a total of 14 brushing contacts. You can use your pre-exisitng contact from your pre-facelift bimmer but it requires some minor modification. The brushing contact cost $1.37 each

Plug housing: 12-52-7-505-271
Contact Brushing: 12-52-0-007-171



> *Originally Posted by luckysnafu *
> 
> I took some pictures of the wires and can tell you what colored wires go to which lights for the pre-facelift tail lights. I do not have a new facelift bulb holder or wire connector so I can't tell you which wires to hook everything up to, but you should be able to figure it out by following the pins on the bulb holder. ADA - were you able to buy the 8 pin facelift plug at the dealer? If so, what is the part number, I can't find it on realoem.com - I am thinking of buying the facelift bulb holders and lights.
> 
> ...


*PART 4: ASSISTANCE REQUESTED:*

SNA77 or LucksnaFu,

Is this normal?

1) My running/parking lights seems brighter than the brake light (when brake is not activated)?

2) When activating my brake, my brake light is as bright as my running lights. I figured that my brake light would be brightest but it is not. Again, when I depressed the brake pedal, the brake light has the same intensity as the running lights.



> *Originally Posted by luckysnafu *
> 1) My running/parking lights are also slightly brighter than my brake light. This is because the top light is only getting 6 volts or so and the light is underpowered. The bottom lights are getting a full 12 volts, but they are smaller bulbs with smaller wattage so they are slightly brighter. I was thinking of putting a resistor in line with the top bulb to try and get it off when the parking lights are on but still work for the brake light.
> 2) My brake light is much brighter than my running/parking lights when it is on. I have a higher wattage bulb in the top which is very bright when the brake is on (full 12 volts).
> 
> ...


Bekkers has a OEM Retrofit Kit (where I finally got mine)
http://www.bekkers.com/Merchant2/mer...Category_Code=



















Or, you can buy just the taillights from bekkers










and then buy the cable harness at the dealer.* Part # 61-1-20-140-220*



























Finally, here's the BMW retrofit instructions:

http://www.bigpatsfans.com/e46_tail_retrofit.pdf


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

EDIT to above post.

This is actually the picture for Rear Parking Lights wired on the Depo Aftermarket R/C/R Tails by DIYer LuckySnafu. Where the DIYer spliced the wiring accordingly to get this vertical lighting effect below during normal driving with lamps on










Whereas the OEM Euro R/C/Rs or USA R/A/R Facelift Tails via the retrofit kit wll have this horizontal lighting effect when normal driving lamps are on and brakes are not pressed,










The main idea for the DIY upgrade is to get the independant brake lamp and not have it shared like on the pre facelift tail lamps. And also to get the trunk lid/euro fog lamp working either as a rear fog lamp or normal driving lamp. 
One DIYer bypassed this lack of a rear fog lamp issue and added it to his pre-facelift tail. To do this he simply purchased a Euro rear fog bracket w/ bulb and wired it to operate as both a normal driving lamp & brake lamp. See pics below;





































And he bought everything inside the part labeled number 9 in the picture below to obtain the rear fog bracket for his DIY.










You can even go further and order the LKM faceplate w/ the rear fog button as seen below labeled number 4 or 6










Command of the Rear Fog lamp adds extra brightness to the trunk lamp during normal driving so you can be seen sooner at further distances or in incliment weather by traffic behind you.

Pre-Facelift stylerear fogs









Post-Facelift style rear fogs


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Sick write up!!!!


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Solidjake said:


> Sick write up!!!!


thanks.


----------

